# Omaha and parking



## Anita (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello,

I'll be taking the Zephyr in November to San Francisco and back and need to drive to Omaha to get on the train. I've not been to Omaha in a long time, and was wondering if the train station had safe, long-term parking. What are the parking fees? Is the parking lot guarded or locked when the train station is closed?

Thanks for any and all info,

anita


----------



## DaveKCMO (Aug 8, 2008)

Anita said:


> Hello,
> I'll be taking the Zephyr in November to San Francisco and back and need to drive to Omaha to get on the train. I've not been to Omaha in a long time, and was wondering if the train station had safe, long-term parking. What are the parking fees? Is the parking lot guarded or locked when the train station is closed?
> 
> Thanks for any and all info,
> ...



from memory, i don't think the parking is guarded. i would park in a garage downtown and take a taxi or walk to the station if you're storing your car more than a few days. you might also consider driving to one of the smaller towns along the zephy route (osceola, creston) where leaving your car might be safer.


----------



## Anita (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you.

I'm beginning to think I'll drive to the airport and park there...and then take a taxi to the station. (I'm coming in from the KC area).

I know that Amtrak is not well funded and underutilized, but maybe more folks would ride if they could park and ride.

Thanks again!

anita


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Aug 9, 2008)

Anita said:


> I know that Amtrak is not well funded and underutilized, but maybe more folks would ride if they could park and ride.


Amtrak's current collection of rolling stock is very much not underutilized (with the exception of a few dozen single level coaches with higher density seating that's intended for relatively short trips that they are in no great hurry to get back to a state where they meet FRA requirements).


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 9, 2008)

Oops, I thought the title was OBAMA and parking.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 10, 2008)

Allthough I have never parked at the Omaha station (I live in LNK) the station is staffed from 9:30pm to 6:30am leaving the worst time for your car to get broke into with station staff and passengers around. I wouldn't park anywhere else but at the station. Just use common sense and not have anything displayed in your vehicle such as cds, purse etc. If you have time, make for sure you go to the Durham Western Heritage Musuem thats just across the tracks from the station. Its Omaha's Union Station and served Omaha from 1932-1971. Also, lots of places to eat and shop in the Old Market which is all right around there. Better yet, you can take the SWC to Galesburg and catch the CZ there and never have to drive and more time on the train!!!!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 10, 2008)

Al, do you mean Certificates of Deposit? Because I can't imagine people breaking into a car to steal compact disks anymore.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 11, 2008)

GML, I'm a UPS driver and day after day I see cars with thier windows broke and cd's taken. Around here in the sticks, its usually the meth heads that are doing it. They run to the pawn shop and pawn them first thing before much of a theft report is even written up. Just last week, someone stole all my '78's phonograph records and 8-track tapes. I was devastated! :lol: I'm on a trip committee with our singles group from our church and we have drilled into them at the trip orientation that they should not have ONE item showing in thier car no matter how insignificant it is to them. One mans trash is another mans treasure!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 11, 2008)

RailFanLNK said:


> One mans trash is another mans treasure!


I'm sending all my trash to RailFan from now on!


----------



## iowa train fan (Aug 11, 2008)

Live in Council Bluffs across the river and have parked there three times long term without any problems. It is not the greatest part of town yet it is far from the worst locations I have been in. Parking is free. I would let it deter me from parking there. Hope this helps


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 11, 2008)

I guess it also goes to say that you should take your crummiest car to the station? I guess I shouldn't take my '79 Benz cuz it doesn't have working door locks anymore.


----------



## DaveKCMO (Aug 11, 2008)

Anita said:


> Thank you.
> I'm beginning to think I'll drive to the airport and park there...and then take a taxi to the station. (I'm coming in from the KC area).
> 
> I know that Amtrak is not well funded and underutilized, but maybe more folks would ride if they could park and ride.
> ...


you might also consider taking jefferson lines. they have three daily KC-to-omaha departures (some can be booked via greyhound). i've used jefferson before, just not to omaha. the omaha bus terminal isn't far from the amtrak station, although the terrain isn't "easy", so you might want to consider a cab. jefferson departs KC from the greyhound station at 12th and troost, which isn't as scary as it sounds and is served directly by two local bus routes (#12 and #25). PM me if you need more trip planning advice... i'm also in KC!


----------



## RailBirder (Aug 11, 2008)

I've parked at the Omaha Amtrak station a couple of times, without any problems. Although I usually park around the corner at my work's gated, patrolled parking lot. The Jefferson bus line is a nice option. It's only a few blocks from the bus station to the Amtrak station. The bus gets to Omaha about 4pm, so would have to kill some time before you caught the train. The "Old Market" (www.oldmarket.com) is right there with a lot of shops, dining, pubs, bars, coffee shops, antique stores, etc. or nice place to walk around exploring. Aromas Coffeehouse & Bakery is nice and relaxed. It's not too far the the train station, and is open until 9pm/11pm Fri and Sat. For airport parking I'd recommend the Budget off-site parking lot, I use it when flying. It's between the airport and the train station, but you'd need a taxi to get from parking to the station. Have a good trip.


----------

